# Dosage of Clenbuterol



## Bigred111 (Apr 6, 2011)

I recently had 1cc of clenbuterol and was taking 100mg or 1/10 of the vial per day on the day I would workout (5 days/wk) total of 10 shots.  I felt the effects the first couple of shots but now I do not.  I realize I need to increase the amount at sometime but I dont know how much. The vial lasted me 14 days.  The question I have is how much should I take per day and how many cc vials do I need for a 6 week program or to get me to the first part of June.  I do realize you should take for 2-3 weeks and then off 2-3 weeks.  Any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Apr 6, 2011)

clen is measured in mcgs so your bottle should be labled ??mcgs x ?ml. the first number is how many mcgs per 1 ml. alot of clens are 200 mcgs per 1 ml. so that being said you get an oral insulin seringe that goes up to 1ml. now the doses go by 20 mcgs, so .5ml is equal to 100 mcgs if you go to .8 that is 160mcgs. take two week cycles of clen on and off. start around 80 mcgs and work your way up till u start to get sides...good luck bro any other qs?


----------



## Bigred111 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  Can you break down the measurements for me.  Im not good with this stuff.  The syringe that I used said a total 1cc, that is all the info on there.  1cc is equal to 100ml and a 1000 mg??  Is that correct?  Out of that syringe I took 10 shots at an equal dosing for 2 weeks on workout days.  With that info can you tell me if that is a good dose or do I need to bump it up?  I would like to know the amount I need to get to get me through the next 6-8 weeks considering I do it for 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off.  Sorry if I sound confusing.  Thanks


----------



## XYZ (Apr 6, 2011)

This has disaster written all over it.  I would stop now and do some research before you end up killing yourself, and I'm kidding about killing yourself either, do you even know how powerful that stuff is in high doses?  Plus, you don't even know how it's concentrated......WTF ARE YOU THINKING?


----------



## Bigred111 (Apr 6, 2011)

That is why I am asking these questions so I can get the right info on the dosing.  Its a basic question.  If a guy has 1cc of clen, what is the correct dosing to inject on workout days??  Thats all I am asking.  I want to be safe when taking this and thats why I need the right info.  Thanks


----------



## XYZ (Apr 6, 2011)

Bigred111 said:


> That is why I am asking these questions so I can get the right info on the dosing. Its a basic question. If a guy has 1cc of clen, what is the correct dosing to inject on workout days?? Thats all I am asking. I want to be safe when taking this and thats why I need the right info. Thanks


 

How can I tell you how much to take when you don't even know how many mcgs are in 1ml?


----------



## Bigred111 (Apr 6, 2011)

There are 1,000 mcg in a mL. 
A cc is one mL???

If this is correct than I have been overdosing by quit a bit.

The amount I would inject into my love handles did not seem that much.  On the syringe the 1cc shows 10,20,30..all the way to 100.  
Let me just clarify what I did and you can tell me if that is to much.  I would take 1/10 injection per workout which would be 100mcg for a total of 10 injections??  Side effects went away after 3rd injection (ex, shaky hands, high blood preesure, pulse rising, etc..)Is that to much?  Thanks for the info


----------



## XYZ (Apr 6, 2011)

First off you do NOT inject this stuff. 

Second, I have to be totally honest with you here, you're going to really hurt yourself.  You TRULY have no idea as to what you're doing and have done no reading up on any of this.  You're just looking for someone to give you an answer so you feel comfortable using it.

I am closing this thread, if you start another one I'm going to lock it as well and ban you.  I'm not trying to be a di*k but you have NO idea as to the repercussions you could face using this stuff.  Careless and reckless is the worst thing you can do in this game.  YOU ARE GOING TO HURT OR KILL YOURSELF.


----------

